# Payment on 0330T (LipiView) - Optometry



## kaylawardle (May 16, 2016)

Has anyone ever seen a payment on 0330T (Lipiview)? I have never seen an insurance that pays for these services. As a matter of fact, the company that sells the LipiView/LipiFlow machines market them as selfpay services. By accident I billed a LipiView procedure to a patient's insurance last week and their Anthem BCBS plan paid for it ($41.30).

I was curious if anyone else has seen payments on this service. If so, we may start billing it out with the various insurances that allow for coverage. I thought others might like to hear about this!


----------



## Cheezum51 (May 16, 2016)

Since this has a T code assigned to it, I'd be careful about billing to insurance without knowing what the allowable charge is. I'm not sure what the average charge is for this procedure but I imagine it's much more than the $41 BCBS paid you. When they paid that amount, did they say that was payment in full and the patient didn't owe any more money?

Tom Cheezum, O.D., CPC


----------



## kaylawardle (May 16, 2016)

The office only charges $59 for this procedure. The EOB stated that the difference was to be written off and that the patient did not owe anything (other than their copay on the E&M).


----------



## CodingKing (May 16, 2016)

I looked up a few Blue Cross policies and they say Experimental and Investigational. Policy is next up for review in June, so the payment could possibly be an error.


----------



## kaylawardle (May 16, 2016)

Okay, thanks.

If any insurance is going to make a payment error, I would expect it to be BCBS, so that wouldn't surprise me. 

I will just watch out for a over payment request, I suppose.


----------

